# The Meaning Of The Word Khalsa



## dalsingh (Sep 23, 2006)

Like most of us here (I imagine) I was raised up with the belief that the word Khalsa meant "pure" coming from the Persian word Khalis.

However in the last few years many scholars feel that the word actually represents those who were directly connected to the Guru i.e. not via masands. Khalsa in Mughal terminology also refered to land that was given to holders who paid the emperor tribute directly and not through some overlord.

Any thoughts on this by the sangat?


----------

